# External PS/2 Mouse on a Laptop

## kretsch

I'm having trouble getting a PS/2 mouse to work on my laptop.  I honestly don't care whether it works with or instead of the touchpad, I just don't want to be forced to use the touchpad  :Smile:  .

I've looked through numerous online how-tos and even a few things on the Gentoo forums, and nothing I've tried has even come close.  I'm using a 2.6 kernel and I compiled PS/2 mouse support directly into my kernel.

```

#stuff for my touchpad

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

...

#stuff for the external mouse

 Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/misc/psaux"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

 EndSection

...

#overall layout business

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Thanks in advance!

----------

## dtor

Is that a Compaq?

- pass psmouse.proto=bare to the kernel;

- set "Device" to /dev/input/mice for your Mouse0;

- remove reference to Mouse1 from your ServerLayout section in XF86Config.

Dmitry

----------

## ronmon

Mine is set up for a Logitech PS/2 trackball. If it is plugged in (at boot), both it and the trackpad work. If it isn't, the trackpad still works. Here's what I do to XF86Config:

I have two "InputDevice" sections. For the trackpad, besides all the other settings, I have:

```

Identifier "Mouse0"

Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

```

Then for the trackball:

```

Identifier "Mouse1"

Option "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

```

I am aware that /dev/mouse is a link to /dev/misc/psaux (the actual device), but for some reason XF86Config likes to think that they are different devices. Anyway, that's what works.

Then, near the top of XF86Config I set:

```

InputDevice     "Mouse1"    "CorePointer"

```

----------

## kretsch

dtor- works perfectly now!  Thanks a ton!

PS- it was a compaq (presario 1255)

----------

## SIR

I will have to try this when I have time.

I know others like myself have had this problem after upgrading to the 2.6 kernel, where the PS/2 mouse doesn't work but the touchpad does.  With 2.4, I could get both to work simultaneously just fine, or the touchpad alone if I unplugged the mouse.

FWIW, my laptop is a Compaq.

----------

## SIR

Thank you, thank you!!    :Very Happy: 

My PS/2 mouse works in the 2.6 kernel now!  I've been waiting on this for a long time!

(Oh yeah, mine's a Presario 1255 also)

----------

## kernelcowboy

I cannot get an external ps/2 to work with this machine: a Compaq Armada M700 older PII model.   I've tried 3 different mice.

I've had a PS/2 mouse working under RH on this machine months ago.  But, now I'm running the gentoo 2.4 kernel.  I tried the advice in this thread, it didn't work, but then I realized it was likely for the 2.6 kernel.    :Embarassed: 

I also don't really care if both the mouse stick and external mouse work at the same time - either/or is fine.

Any advice? Thanks!

----------

## snot

 *Quote:*   

> Then, near the top of XF86Config I set: 
> 
> Code:	
> 
> InputDevice     "Mouse1"    "CorePointer"

 where exacly?

```
# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

    Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

   

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

#ImPS/2 dit is een backupje tmp

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option      "CorePointer"

    Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option      "ButtonNumber"  "7"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

 #  Option "SampleRate"   "200"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

**********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#Section "InputDevice" 

# Identifier and driver 

#Identifier "Mouse2" 

#Driver   "mouse" 

#Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2" 

#Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mice" 

#Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#EndSection

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse0"

# EndSection

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "AOC 7Glr"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-95

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-130

    UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline    "1600x1200" 149.76 1600 1616 1968 2208 1200 1200 1211 1253

  Modeline    "1600x1200" 174.72 1600 1616 1968 2208 1200 1200 1213 1253

  Modeline    "1600x1200" 176.80 1600 1616 1968 2208 1200 1200 1213 1253

  Modeline    "1600x1200" 199.68 1600 1616 1968 2208 1200 1200 1215 1253

  Modeline    "1024x768" 61.19 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 775 802

  Modeline    "1024x768" 71.39 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 776 802

  Modeline    "1024x768" 81.59 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 777 802

  Modeline    "1024x768" 91.79 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 781 802

  Modeline    "1024x768" 101.99 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 781 802

  Modeline    "1024x768" 112.88 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 781 802

  Modeline    "800x600" 37.44 800 816 928 1072 600 600 605 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 43.68 800 816 928 1072 600 600 606 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 49.92 800 816 928 1072 600 600 607 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 56.16 800 816 928 1072 600 600 613 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 62.40 800 816 928 1112 600 600 613 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 68.64 800 816 928 1112 600 600 613 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 74.88 800 816 928 1112 600 600 613 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 81.12 800 816 928 1112 600 600 613 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 83.919 800 872 960 1088 600 601 604 643

  Modeline    "640x480" 23.96 640 656 720 864 480 480 484 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 27.96 640 656 720 864 480 480 485 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 31.95 640 656 720 864 480 480 485 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 35.94 640 656 720 864 480 480 491 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 39.94 640 656 720 864 480 480 491 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 43.93 640 656 720 864 480 480 491 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 47.92 640 656 720 864 480 480 491 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 51.92 640 656 720 864 480 480 491 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 52.414 640 696 760 848 480 481 484 515

  Modeline    "1152x864" 133.818 1152 1240 1368 1552 864 868 871 913

  Modeline    "1152x864" 116.33 1152 1168 1384 1568 864 864 877 902

  Modeline    "1152x864" 127.16 1152 1168 1384 1568 864 864 877 902

  Modeline    "1152x864" 133.818 1152 1240 1368 1552 864 868 871 913

EndSection

        

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

   

   Driver     "nvidia"

#    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "geforce3"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #Driver      "vga"

    Option      "NoLogo"  "1"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1"

    #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

    #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

    #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

    #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

    #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

    #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

    #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

    #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

    #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

    #VideoRam    524288

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce3"

    Monitor     "AOC 7Glr"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#    InputDevice "Mouse2" "CorePointer"

#    InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

#    InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

#    InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

edit; looking here i see at the END

```
    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
```

.......

thx in advance   :Wink: Last edited by snot on Tue Aug 17, 2004 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

